
Why I left my job to teach you how to code - nicoschuele
https://medium.com/snakecasts/why-i-left-my-job-to-teach-you-how-to-code-be66a96eac11
======
throwaway7645
I wouldn't mind paying for advanced python classes, but the beginner stuff
wouldn't benefit everyone, but some people will love/need it, so it has to be
there. Add ORMs, Numpy/Scypy...etc if you can.

~~~
nicoschuele
ORMs, yes. That's part of the Python course. I plan on adding specific topics
once the whole web side of things will have been covered as at some point,
there will also be blocks focusing on data science. But... one step at a time
:-)

~~~
throwaway7645
Sounds cool! I'm not sure if there is a user breakdown by use case (web, data
science, scripting...etc).

